# Road bike advice one inside



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Completely new to the road bike scene seen this but virtually nothing on reviews on the net any food and worth a punt ( albeit I'd go in lower)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/371722607528


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Well it's carbon and got 105 so it'll be okay.. if you are new to riding it will be more than good enough for you until you get more experienced, and know what changes in geometry and set up make you more comfortable / faster

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Ta yeh I was going to buy new but figured I get fed up with an aluminium frame with my bidget and want to upgrade so better of buying a carbon 2nd hand. There's so many different bikes brands set ups it's a bit overwhelming tbh and I'm scared of wasting money I don't have having had new addition to the family a.week ago


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

these 4 take me fancy any one in the know wana give me the low down on pros and cons and more importantly 1-4 1 being the best, pretty please 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142100098341?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191957071567?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371722607528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112113486372?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

found a nice specialized roubaix expert quick look and i recon it will go way above my budget


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Id have preferred the boardman of the 4.

You can always go to halfords, and have a quick go on one, see the sizing and see how it feels.

Ive only heard from people who have had a specialized allez they wish they went for somehting else. But ive never tried one as i always felt they were much pricier then they were worth.

if your set on a carbon frame, the components wont be very good, but if you look at a different frame you can get better groupset 9 times out of 10.

I myself have a Giant Defy. Id highly recommend that particular bike. Theres loads of different versions, mines a composite, purchased off ebay for £400 new was £1350. Excellent bike and components. you can always get older models in sales from the likes of pauls cycles and other shops online/ebay


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

christ if i see a giant defy for 400 notes like that i snapped it up no questions asked. will probab;y go down the alu frame and carbon forks as you say the other parts tend t be of a better standard.

just worried the boardman was all name etc.....

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s6p5792/CUBE-PELOTON-COMPACT-2014 like the looks of this


----------

